# HPT372 and Busy Problem

## PsycomanR

i have a problem with HPT372 and last kernel-gentoo of portage. i boot and get this error:

hdg: dma_intr: status=0xff { Busy }

hdg: DMA disabled

ide3: reset timed-out, status=0xff

hdg: status timeout: status=0xff { Busy }

some like that.

can anybody help-me ?

----------

## Wedge_

I had exactly the same problem (Bug #8273). If you do "emerge lolo-sources", and build a new kernel using them, it should work again, although it looks like some people may still be having trouble with it.

----------

## [myrddin]

gentoo-sources-r7 work without probs (later version have the same prob as you)

----------

## PsycomanR

some make a new kernel with ac-sources ?, they are many things to HPT372 i think this work all right !, i wil try it .....

----------

## jsnyder

i'm trying to do an install and can't even get it started on the 1.4 image because of this.. it seems like i can do one major operation on the drive per boot, (mkswap, repartition, etc) then i can't do anything, just get timeouts.. will this be fixed on a gentoo iso soon? is there a workaround for now?

----------

## Wedge_

I don't know if this'll help, but whenever I've had to install Gentoo again, I've been using a 1.2 Stage 1 CD to get things started, then extracting the 1.4 tarball instead of the 1.2 version. I've never had a problem with the HD while I've been installing, and it's connected to the Highpoint controller. Try downloading the 1.2 iso and using it to boot from instead.

----------

## rommel

well i havent tried a highpoint 372 but its not a gentoo specific problem...i had when i first started using linux downloaded redhat and mandrake and i think peanut ....only i believe mandrake booted with the 370 controller.

while totally frustrated and trying to find out why i came across an article about gentoo (it was pretty new then...april) so i tried it and same results so i swithched motherboards and went with scsi...lol

i know this is little help to you havign trouble but linux isnt responsible for this....no harware vendor lets microsoft worry about their compatability problems....atleast not if they would like to sell anything.

----------

